# Black Points



## art (Oct 31, 2006)

How old was your Maltese when all their paw pads turned black? Mia is 1 year old and just about half of her paw pads have turned from pink to black.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mia's pads will most likely stay half pink. Here's a link to a discussion we had recently about black points:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...40&hl=halos


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo's points were in at 8 weeks, mini's didn't fully blacken until a few months ago, i'd say around 6 months or so (she's 9 months now). 

mia may just have some partial pink pigmentation. no biggie.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sadie has several pink paws. Her breeder told me about it before we got her so I never expected them to turn black.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Confession: I have no idea what black points are. All I know is that someone here, when looking at a pic of Ollie, said he had nice black points.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

V'doggie has several pink paw pads. I guess I could use a sharpie to make them black if it really bothered me (only kidding of course, but I wonder if that goes on in the show ring!)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

From memory, Harley's came in relatively young, but all of Dakota's didn't. She's just turned 1 and has a few pinkies in there with some black ones as well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie's turned black at around 3 or 4 months. Abbey's took more longer - actually she still has several pink pads on her feet..but I think it's cute on her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The first time I saw my Sassy she was 7 weeks old and she had all her points.





> Confession: I have no idea what black points are. All I know is that someone here, when looking at a pic of Ollie, said he had nice black points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black points are the eye rims, lips, nose, paw pads......all of which are normally black.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> The first time I saw my Sassy she was 7 weeks old and she had all her points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks







In that case Ollie does have nice black points, lol. Now we'll see what his coat looks like after it grows back in after it being shaved off


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku has some half pink pads. I refer to them as her "half-pink toes." I think they're adorable.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

i'm not to sure when Eddie's paws turned black, I never really noticed them to be honest because they were covered in fur! But they are black now and he is almost 8 months old!!


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmmm....Maza was about 7-8 weeks when it all points turned in black...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> V'doggie has several pink paw pads. I guess I could use a sharpie to make them black if it really bothered me (only kidding of course, but I wonder if that goes on in the show ring!)[/B]










Sara and I joke about that from time to time about Sir Micro, he has one tiny spot on one pad that is more light brown then pink but someone over heard us once and took us seriously. She turned to us and said, "oh my gosh that is a great idea! I never thought about a Sharpie before." Sara and I looked at each other and just rolled our eyes.

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I never noticed a change in Benny since he came home. He seemed to have his black points from the start. Emma on the other hand is sooo pink! She is 5 months right now. Her left eye rim is very pink, just about no black at all. I wonder if it will change in time? I kinda like her being pink-ish right now. It makes her look even more like a little girl


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Zoe was 2 yrs old when I got her so I have no idea. They were all black then and still are. However her nose is only half black. The top half is pinkish brown and the bottom half is black.


----------

